

Nimrod 0.9.2 released - dom96
http://www.nimrod-code.org/news.html

======
Araq
Hello everyone, I'm the designer of Nimrod. I will be glad to answer any
questions regarding the language.

~~~
wurpty
I need to dive in further before I have any questions, but thank you for the
release! I looked at Nimrod a year or so ago when I was looking for a modern,
fast, compiled language to complement Python. I was initially pleased, but at
the time too many other things came up for me to really give it good exercise.

